# Bowhunting tips from Jerry Simmons



## ChrisSpikes (Sep 1, 2011)

Thought some of y'all might like to read this. Might pick up a tip or two. There's links to a few more articles at the bottom of the page.

http://98.130.61.49/journal/2009/43/journal_1.htm


----------



## AMB (Sep 1, 2011)

Jerry Simmons is the real deal.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 2, 2011)

Good Info Chris!


----------



## DWB (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks for the articles.  Over the past ten years I have really followed articles on Jerry Simmons and Warren Womack.  Not to mention that I am a Simmons broadhead fan!  I've got some old arcticle on Mr. Jerry put away that I could probaly dig up and post.


----------



## Slasher (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks Chris!!! I will read in earnest!!! I even copied Warren's words and have read them a few times....


----------



## gtfisherman (Sep 11, 2011)

Great articles.


----------



## trapperjay (Sep 12, 2011)

Is he the mfg of simmons broadheads?


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Sep 15, 2011)

trapperjay said:


> Is he the mfg of simmons broadheads?


He's the original inventor of the Simmons Broadheads, along with the rest of the old line of the Simmons System. He has sold the company to Dave Oligee up in Montana. Dave's doing a heck of a job with the broadheads, and I hear tell that some of the other items in the system may be coming back in the near future. I sure hope so.


----------



## Sargent (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for posting.


----------

